# Soy and Estrogen?



## solidassears (May 31, 2017)

Was talking to my trainer today and we were talking about diet; I mentioned I eat edamame a few times a week and he flipped out saying it would make my estrogen levels skyrocket. I had never heard this before, so I started reading; from what I can see, it seems a lot of soy could make a difference, but it doesn't seem like eating soy beans a few times a week would make any difference. 

Anyone else chime in with experience or sources of information? I've liked eating the edamame because it's high protein, low carb, etc. but I don't want to screw with the estrogen.

http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/eating-soy-increase-estrogen-production-2870.html


----------



## botamico (Sep 28, 2017)

I heard the same thing about soy. I usually only deal with soy  by adding tofu to a protein shake as it is heart healthy. Other than that,  no soy any other time.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 29, 2017)

Hes just bough into the fear mongering on soy which is overhyped BS IMO. soy (non-gmo and organic) is very good for you. yes id avoid the overly processed crap that usually uses a hexane extraction. but tofu and beans are VERY good for you. I eat alot of soy to be honest. and i love edamame beans .


----------



## blergs. (Sep 29, 2017)

ps, he should be more concerned with canned food over soy, and other products that use bpa type plastics. THAT is something of concern IMO. and the chemical acts as estrogen.


----------



## botamico (Oct 2, 2017)

I definitely agree about the canned stuff and overly processed foods.  The less the food is touched, the better it is for you what I go by. It seems like whatever man touches,  man screws up. Not everything,  but a good majority of things.


----------



## blergs. (Oct 2, 2017)

botamico said:


> i definitely agree about the canned stuff and overly processed foods.  The less the food is touched, the better it is for you what i go by. It seems like whatever man touches,  man screws up. Not everything,  but a good majority of things.



lol agreed!


----------



## solidassears (Oct 2, 2017)

blergs. said:


> ps, he should be more concerned with canned food over soy, and other products that use bpa type plastics. THAT is something of concern IMO. and the chemical acts as estrogen.



Actually; that is his and my main concern; I like to find unprocessed food and I thought that's what the Edamame would be; glad to hear that many do not buy into the estrogen / soy meme. It seems a bit over wrought to me and I plan to keep eating the Edamame; I really do enjoy it.


----------

